# 我有什么好事都想着你



## Julienjing1

我有什么好事都想着你。

大家好，这句话突然出现在我脑海里了，但当我试图去翻译成英语的时候感觉有点困难。重点是‘有什么好事’这个地方。我用有道词典翻译了一次，1句是有道翻译结果，2句是我根据1句修改的，我感觉不是特别好，大家有很好的翻译吗？谢谢

1. I think of you for everything.

2. I always think of you for everything that can benefit you.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour, Julienjing1 !
Does it mean "Whenever something good happens, I want to share it with you" (or you're the first person I think of to share it with)?
(My Chinese is not very good so it is possible 我可能理解错了！Let's see what other people suggest.  ）


----------



## SuperXW

Hi, yuechu, what does "share" mean exactly in English? I think sometimes it only means "share the experience by telling it", while sometimes it means "give a part to others".
If I say "I'll share good things with you", does it mean I'll tell you my experience, or I have to give you something as gift?


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> Whenever something good happens, I want to share it with you.
> Whenever something good happens, you're the first person I think of to share it with.


Both sound good. Actually, I find the original poster's example sentence slightly odd.

Perhaps this is due to the difference between Taiwanese/Mainland Mandarin.

(I do not  like the term 'standard Mandarin' because it seemingly implies that Taiwanese Mandarin is non-standard.)


----------



## Julienjing1

yuechu said:


> Bonjour, Julienjing1 !
> Does it mean "Whenever something good happens, I want to share it with you" (or you're the first person I think of to share it with)?
> (My Chinese is not very good so it is possible 我可能理解错了！Let's see what other people suggest.  ）


Hello yuechu, thanks for replying my post. This sentence means 'I always think of you when there is something that can benefit you, for example, there is someone doling out free cakes on the street, I call you and ask you to come immediately in case the cakes runs out, in this situation, I can say to you '我有什么好事都想着你', and it doesn't necessarily mean to share. For example, you saw a job recruitment online, and it is high paying job and there are only a few vacancy left, in order to get the job, one has to contact the people instantly. But you have no experience in that field, and the only reason you continue reading the detail is because you have a friend who is unemployed, and is the right person for that job. So after reading all details, you contact him immediately to tell him this good news.

I hope my explainations make sense to you.


----------



## zhshy

I think "share" could be somewhat ambiguous in this situation.
I would translate this sentence as "I have been informing you of all the nice things I knew."


----------



## Julienjing1

SimonTsai said:


> Both sound good. Actually, I find the original poster's example sentence slightly odd.
> 
> Perhaps this is due to the difference between Taiwanese/Mainland Mandarin.
> 
> (I do not  like the term 'standard Mandarin' because it seemingly implies that Taiwanese Mandarin is non-standard.)


The differences between mainland Mandarin and Taiwanese Mandarin might cause confusion between those speakers, and I don't think you fully understand this Chinese Mandarin version of '我有什么好事都想着你'.  ‘好事’ implies the things that can benefit you (你) physically, pecuniarily, and DIRECTLY. you can read #5 for more explaination of that sentence. In yuechu's example, 'something good' can mean, for example, 'I got a promotion in my company'. But it doesn't benefit you ‘你’ directly. So in this context, if I tell you 'I got a promotion in my company, 我有什么好事都想着你'. It will sound odd. A joke or something I experienced that makes you happy does not count.


zhshy said:


> I think "share" could be somewhat ambiguous in this situation.
> I would translate this sentence as "I have been informing you of all the nice things I knew."


Are you from mainland China? What does that Chinese sentence mean to you ?你也可以用中文告诉我，我感觉我们对这句话有不同的理解。


----------



## SuperXW

How about this then, Julien: I never forget anything that could possibly benefit you.


----------



## zhshy

Julienjing1 said:


> Are you from mainland China? What does that Chinese sentence mean to you ?你也可以用中文告诉我，我感觉我们对这句话有不同的理解。


其实我和你的理解基本相同，也可能是我翻得不好让你有这种感觉，我解释一下这么翻的理由。
首先，这句话给我的感觉是后面十之八九会跟一个转折：我有什么好事都想着你，而你却…… 所以我用完成时态而不用一般现在时，表示我现在要跟你算旧账了；
然后，“想着”我觉得是一种中国式的含蓄，实际上不会只是*想*，肯定会有实际行动，也就是会把好事*告知*你，我担心只用think老外理解不了这种含蓄，所以就用了inform；
最后，“好事”如果译成“things that can benefit you”虽然意思没错，但是否太直白露骨了一些？当然我译成“nice things”感觉也不是太好，但又想不到其他的。
个人愚见，仅供参考。


----------



## yuechu

SuperXW said:


> Hi, yuechu, what does "share" mean exactly in English? I think sometimes it only means "share the experience by telling it", while sometimes it means "give a part to others".
> If I say "I'll share good things with you", does it mean I'll tell you my experience, or I have to give you something as gift?


You are right that it can have either meaning. In this case, I was thinking of either meaning, depending on the context.

I think sentences such as "I'll share good things with you" and "I never forget anything that could possibly benefit you." that SuperXW suggested get the meaning across but I haven't heard anyone say something like that before... It is indeed very hard to translate!


----------



## brofeelgood

I have the same interpretation as yuechu in #2.

In other words, '_Every time I find a good deal worth sharing, you're the first person that comes to mind_.'.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Julienjing1 said:


> 我有什么好事都想着你...重点是‘有什么好事’这个地方。...everything that can benefit you.


I think:
Standard: 好事 'anything good or desirable', 值得稱道 (noteworthy, worth sharing)、喜慶(常指婚配)美好之事, e.g., 好事多磨，好事成雙, 最近你有什麼好事 (anything good happening, any good news)分享一下 (to share)？==> 重點是"有", which restricts the subject (你 in 最近你有什麼好事) to the role of _experiencer_ (i.e., the person who _experiences_, the entity that _receives_, e.g., 你有什麼病, 你有什麼困難). "好事"是對主詞 (subject 你 in 最近你有什麼好事) 而言的好事.

Regional (or Dialectal): "_anything that can benefit YOU _(the object 你 in 我有什麼好事都想着你)" e.g., 让领导有好事想着你. The subject is interpreted as the possessor (i.e., the person who owns or controls).  "好事"是對受詞(object 你 in 我有什麼好事都想着你)而言的好事.


----------



## SuperXW

不用分析“standard”的情况吧，因为这句话语境就是“我有什么好事都想着你”而不是“最近你有什么好事分享一下”。
如果不针对OP的句子的话，“想着你”还有“missing you”的意思呢……管那些干啥……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 管那些干啥


My intention was to explain the difference between yuechu's interpretation and the OP's.

yuechu's interpretation (probably coming from his understanding of Standard Mandarin): "Whenever _something good happens_, I want to share it with you." ==> "好事"是對主詞"我"而言的好事 (something good happening _to me_).

Juienjing's interpretation (possibly influenced by a regional dialect): "I always think of you for _everything that can benefit you_." ==> "好事"是對受詞"你"而言的好事 (something good _for you_).

I guess 我有(possess)什麼好事 in OP's original sentence is intended to mean "Whenever there is something good at my disposal" (Whenever I have something good in my hands), 譬如, 我有什麼好差事要派遣, 我有什麼好東西(e.g., 禮物, 獎金, 甜頭, 利益, perks)要分發...就會想到你. I always think of you when I have something good (for you) in my hands.


----------



## rspcaf

我有什么好事都想着你 is often followed by an adverse transition 但是，to describe a feeling of the speaker who thinks him/herself is not treated as well as he/she treats the listener.


----------



## Julienjing1

rspcaf said:


> 我有什么好事都想着你 is often followed by an adverse transition 但是，to describe a feeling of the speaker who thinks him/herself is not treated as well as he/she treats the listener.


Partly agreed. I could think many examples where OP sentence is followed by 'but'. If I had to write a sentence that includes OP sentence, I would write something  like 
A: ‘你给我推荐的的那个免费的VPN太好用了‘
B: ’’那是，我有什么好事都想着你’


----------

